# محتاج بحث او كتاب عن تأكل الانابيب ومعالجة المياه في الغلايات والمراجل وكذالك في الدورة المغلقة



## Koprulu83 (31 ديسمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم

اخوتي مرحبا بكم

محتاج كتب وبحوث عن التاكل ومعالجة المياه وكل ماله وما عليه من اسباب وعوامل مؤثره وياريت يكون حصري
في انابيب نقل الصناعية والمراجل البخارية 
وفي محطات الطاقة ، وانابيب وحدات التبريد المغلقة والمفتوحه

لخ

مع جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (9 فبراير 2017)

*12 Ways To Avoid Boiler Tube Corrosion*

http://www.boilersmith.com/pdf/AppendixDTwelveWaystoAvoidBoilerTubeCorrosion20100504.pdf


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (9 فبراير 2017)

*التاكل فى المراجل وملحقتها*

http://kenanaonline.com/users/abastaher/posts/262156


----------

